
Network Solutions Hijacking Unassigned Sub-Domains - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/08/network-solutions-hijacking-unassigned-sub-domains/
======
pius
Wow, that's pretty low . . . even for Network Solutions.

------
nickb
Worst. Registrar. EVER!

------
redorb
Network solutions has to hear the out cry from their last mistake and now this
one!?

\- where is their leadership? or Public relations?

------
jawngee
Just put a wildcard in DNS manager.

Not sure I see an issue here. It's something you can fix yourself in like 5
minutes.

~~~
spif
Even though it's easy to fix, having this as a default is the problem. I
wonder what it would take to really make Network Solutions feel the pain for
this kind of malpractice.

------
Hexstream
_Again_?!

